# Opinions wanted



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi. I will soon be getting a S&W model 19 revolver.
I have never owned one of these, and am interested in everyones opinions of it.
Good, bad, needs work etc.
The gun is in like new condition, I would say NRA 100%. 
Was just wondering if there was anything that I should know about them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

One of the best ones Smith makes. I've never heard anything bad about one. Just be prepared to develop an addiction for more of those Smith revolvers. You are gonna love it.


----------

